# What sounds (not instruments) do you enjoy?



## sleepy hollow (Sep 20, 2015)

I could listen to rain for days. Rain falling on the roof - fantastic!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2015)

I have been a big fan of music and sounds of nature ever since I heard Riders On The Storm.
Actually launch clips during our live gig and people love it.


----------



## H.R. (Sep 20, 2015)

Lava and distant thunder.


----------



## Pasticcio (Sep 20, 2015)

Something peaceful about rocky water streams. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/STE-...ABXb0W4HChPVzlL01vU2De92EOqs2GYNiTpaPnvV52vow


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 20, 2015)

The wind in the trees. Nothing like it.

Oh and my wife's laugh.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 20, 2015)

6 posts in and no breaking wind.
I was expecting more.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 20, 2015)

The loons and the wind through the trees, and the water lapping at the edge of the lake - the most peaceful sound I know. Rain on the windows is a close second, and a really loud snowstorm is pretty cool too. Then there is the silence after the snowfall... nature is amazing!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2015)

I enjoy hearing the sounds of silence.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 20, 2015)

The most wonderful sound though I have ever heard was the sound of my daughter's heartbeat.


----------



## cyoder (Sep 20, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> I enjoy hearing the sounds of silence.


Simon and Garfunkel? 

Some of my favorites are the sound of "spring peepers" (frogs) chirping for the first time in the spring, and crickets on summer evenings.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 20, 2015)

Rain and Thunder.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Sep 20, 2015)

Water in all its forms, Actually I loved the "Water" expansion of alchemy because of this, some of the piano+water patches take me places


----------



## David Donaldson (Sep 20, 2015)

Skylarks, the Ornette Coleman of the skies.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Sep 21, 2015)

Last summer I was at the croatian coast. There must be billions of crickets. It is unbelieveable loud and intense. There is a kind of pulse in it. And although the sound is kind of piercing and very loud it's really calming at the same time and you never get fed up with it.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 21, 2015)

Glad you see the same oscillation in nature that I did.
I never heard of the American Cicada insect.
They rise from the ground in billions every 17 years.
I happened to be here when this amazing occurance took place.
They are really big and sound like Josef Zawinuls synth on Mysterious Traveller.
Totally freaked me out. I recorded them on my Tascam DR forum member synthetic turned me onto.
I expect a few Eurorack geeks can create this but I just went outside to the stable where they attached themselves to the Ivy and viola.
Scared the shit out of our Palaminos.

Did you get a chance to record the Croation Crickets?
Wow. Great name for a band.
Almost as good as the Well Hungarians.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

A sound I enjoy, but not from a musical instrument - let's see ... the oboe.

Just kidding. I love the blackbird song. Although that is music in a way, so it doesn't even qualify.
I love the sound of punching someone who wears a Karate Gi in the stomach or kicking them in the ribs. No seriously, it's just a great sound, has something to do with the fabric.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 21, 2015)

The sound of a fan, and the sound of running water. When I was a kid, I'd have terrible earaches, sinus issues, stuff like that, so my parents would often turn the shower to its hottest setting (the fog would clear my sinuses/relieve pressure in my ears) and turn on the fan (so I wouldn't suffocate). To this day, those two sounds are instantly comforting to me.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Sep 21, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Did you get a chance to record the Croation Crickets?


Hey you remind me. I still have it on my iphone. It's not the multi billion cricket orchestra I mentioned but when we went near a tree there were some that made this unbelieveable sound. My girl friend had to be patient since I stood there several minutes with the phone in my hand pointing to the tree and recording. Just listened to it again. It's marvelous. Almost forgot it. Can send it to you if you are interested. 
Btw I'm a big fan of Joe Zawinul. He has exactly this natural, human quality in his sounds and his music and he is from the same city as I am . 
Yeah the Croatian Crickets could make it as a band for sure.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 21, 2015)

Rain & Thunder (I know how unimaginative).

But also the sound of the metro lanes passing by at night. 
And the calm and noises of a city between 1-4 am. 

Also if you like wind & trees:

I recoded this right before departing from a holland trip arround 4.00 in the night.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 21, 2015)

When we were kids making our Ghi's pop during Belt tests was how you scored extra points.
Useless in the real world, but sure sounded and looked cool.
Always liked the sound of the soccer ball trapped off of the chest.

Make a great kick drum for EDM.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been entertaining myself with the following fantastic sound all my life:

1) Hold the ends of a rubber band between the thumb and the index finger of your hands.
2) Rest the thumb of one hand directly on your ear. Stretch the band with your other hand.
3) Use the middle finger of the hand that's not on the ear to strum the rubber band. Stretch and relax the rubber band while doing so to change pitch.
4) Enjoy the resonance!


----------



## Matt Hawken (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably my favourite sound is the pop when you open a glass jar for the first time.



Rodney Money said:


> The most wonderful sound though I have ever heard was the sound of my daughter's heartbeat.



Tell me about it! I took my recorder along for the scan: 



TheUnfinished said:


> Oh and my wife's laugh.



You soppy softy! Wait till you hear your offspring giggle...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 22, 2015)

The ocean from about a KM inland at night, radio static turned down soft, my cat purring.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 22, 2015)

i love storm around the house making those low whisteling noizes.
making 'plopp' sounds with the mouth under a bridge or in a tunnel (i always do that!).
high heels walking on asphalt.
train passing far away on a summer night.
rain on leaves.
soft waves in a sail boat harbor.


since a couple of years i have a pair of bose outdoor speakers in my garden. it's fun to open some youtube clips with nature sound and play it outside on a summer night. it really feels like being somwhere else if you listen to jungle sounds, african crickets or birds. it doesn't work with waves and water. probably not enough bass to sound convincing... ocean waves sound like a toilet flush 
http://www.bose.com/prc.jsp?url=/shop_online/speakers/outdoor_marine_speakers/freespace_51/index.jsp


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 22, 2015)

Matt Hawken said:


> You soppy softy! Wait till you hear your offspring giggle...


Not long now matey, not long now!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 22, 2015)

I love Recording Silence


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 22, 2015)

My Gibson SG Standard with the Vox Distortion Booster that plugged into the guitar, through the Pignose Amp with my bros doing Hendrix in the massive 16 x 24 Sewers from the 19th Century in N. St Louis.....

"""The water dropping from nearby pipes and the echoes created are what addicted me to hardware Reverbs and Delays."""

Really funny too that I work in a band with that same brotha I grew up with down there 40 years ago.
His rig is awesome and the cat has skills from Hell.
Called his tired ass up from Nashville and asked him if he sucked or could rock out.
He was up for the challenge.
Most brothas don't play Richie Blackmore, Howe, McLaughlin or Jeff Beck.
Check out the pre production studio. Roof caving in, riots down the street, businesses burning.
Wish I could have sampled those sounds but we was too busy having fun.


----------



## Hannes (Sep 22, 2015)

My sister recently recorded a nice sound and sent it to me - can anyone guess what it is? 

www.soundcloud.com/hannesbieber/lustur10nawk/s-pUO5m


----------



## Siebert (Sep 22, 2015)

A paper clip traversing the tubes of a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 22, 2015)

You know when a vent or bathroom fart fan is kinda clogged and dirty or just old and makes those kind of rubbing frequencies? i like that. It's creepy and relaxing at the same time.like david lynch's sound design. 

Also motorcycles from a distance.


----------



## Hannes (Sep 23, 2015)

Siebert said:


> A paper clip traversing the tubes of a vacuum cleaner.


Hmm didn't think of that, but could sound similar  when I heard it on my phone speakers, I thought it's a tractor or old motorcycle...
But it's just a lid of a pan^^


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 19, 2016)

"Hear" lately, I love the sound of a grinding stone.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 19, 2016)

By the way, has anyone else checked out this site mynoise.net?


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I enjoy hearing the sounds of silence.


This is for you then


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 19, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> This is for you then



I perform it with my composition students every year, and actually wrote a similar version in my trumpet concerto I'm current my working on.


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 19, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I perform it with my composition students every year, and actually wrote a similar version in my trumpet concerto I'm current my working on.


Whats the dynamics? Silenzioso?


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 19, 2016)

About the sound, I like deep forest sounds besides rain sounds


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 19, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> Whats the dynamics? Silenzioso?


Tacet!


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd answer, but it would sound like porn.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Mar 19, 2016)

The ocean and doves


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 20, 2016)

The Viola.


----------



## catsass (Mar 20, 2016)

The sound of [_insert vehicle type of choice_] tires on gravel.


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 21, 2016)

Crickets... I love the sound of crickets. And ocean waves. 

And the wacka-chacka-wacka of porn soundtracks ('cause God knows that can't be considered music)


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 23, 2016)

I like the sound of young children, when they are playing, laughing. In a park, a swimming pool e.t.c. . Maybe it is because it reminds me to my childhood, what was so very great?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 23, 2016)

Police Megaphone...NOISE BURST/feedack...."Sir.......Drop the candy bar, and step away from the child".........NOISE BURST/feedback.......


----------

